# Tuff neck seat post for sale...(nos)



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Oct 28, 2010)

Recently bought out an old bicycle shop and found some BMX stuff from the 80's...
Havn't gone thru too much yet, but I know I saw a NOS Tuff Neck Seat post.
It is orange. Never used on a bike.  Let me know if anyone is interested.
Thanks BATM!


----------



## TheRealBikecity (Dec 5, 2011)

PM me pics of all that you have left over if I ant too late


----------

